# NET-CAM - Howto?



## computersupporter (16. August 2006)

Hi, ich habe mir eine net-cam gekauft und will damit eine Überwachung einrichten. Es bestehen zwei Standorte mit lokalen Netzen und DSL-flat- Anschlüssen. In dem einen, sagen wir mal *"Büro"*, steht eine net-cam, die im LAN mit einer eigenen IP-Ad. läuft. Wunderbar funktioniert die Sache dort. Man öffnet einen Browser von einem im Netz befindlichen PC und mittels Java-Video lässt sich ein Video-Fenster im Browser öffnen und auch die Kamera- Schwenks lassen sich bedienen. 

So, die Aufgabenstellung ist, dass ich von z.B. meinem zweiten Standort, sagen wir *"zuhause"*, dies auch tun kann wie vor Ort. Klar, denn dann machts ja auch erst richtig Sinn. Wäre natürlich auch nicht schlecht, wenn ich die Kamera von einem beliebigen Punkt abrufen könnte, wenn ich sagen wir mal *"unterwegs"* bin. Aber wie? Es ist mir schon klar, dass hier irgendwie ein Server laufen muss. Ein Server muss jedoch nicht unbedingt ein PC sein, sondern kann auch eine Anwendung sein, wie ich gelernt habe. Wie kann dies nun praktisch aussehen? Wie komme ich "von aussen" an das Bild der Kamera heran?

Vielen Dank vorab für Eure Hinweise und Lösungen, ich glaube dies ist ein zunehmend interessantes Thema und vielleicht wird es auch einige andere User interessieren...


----------



## Norbert Eder (23. August 2006)

Nun du hast einen Webserver laufen über den du auf die Cam zugreifst? Dann musst du eigentlich nur diesen Webserver von aussen zugänglich machen.

Entsprechende Einträge im Router sollten hier helfen (Port-Forwarding, Port 80).


----------

